# thought I would share...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

APMEX is giving away a free Gold and Silver Coin...

http://ebhost.promotw.com/bullion/

I created a temp yahoo email account then forwarded emails to my real one, used Yahoo to sign up... Then put in calendar to delete the forward and forget the yahoo after the drawling ends... hell why not for some free gold..


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Interesting notes in the official rules:

*" is open to legal residents of the United States and the District of Columbia"

*DC and the US are separate entities?

*Void in California*

Sorry guys, CA residents ineligible!

?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Interesting notes in the official rules:
> 
> *" is open to legal residents of the United States and the District of Columbia"
> 
> ...


Yes, technically states and DC are different legal entities.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

The District of Columbia was established to house the Federal Government and not be within the boundaries of any state. It was basically a swampy area reclaimed for that purpose between Virginia and Maryland. If you are a resident of DC you are a citizen with all voting rights but you do not have senatorial representation like a state would. Consider it like a territory of the US. GB


----------

